# My New Ergo , Her Name Is ¨ke Nal??



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

For some time, I wanted to replicate a slingshot (mine) that I liked a lot, time ago, and I have not longer with me, but I come now here with this improved model. This is natural wood and handcrafted.

Hope you like friends





































































Is really amazing how this fork come in the hand súper soft and confortable, you can have a long hour of practice with out any issue in the hand ! Great ergonomic curves !


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very ergo indeed! That's some awesome carving right there!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Excelente trabajo mi Jos, creo que es la reunión de lo mejor de los boardcuts y las naturales.

Muy bonita veta la de esa madera.


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Absolutely brilliant. Great work.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

That looks awesome...I love the shape! ...well done


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Now THAT is a slingshot! You did a great job on that branch

LGD


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's something different! Great slingshot, excellent work and the wood is stunning too.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Just about as perfect as it gets.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Excellent!

Bill


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Love this slingshot, a really beautiful piece of work, and your photography is excellent too.


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

WOW! Take a piece of wood, carve away everything that doesn't look like a slingshot and this is what you have. Great work! I love the "in process" picture as well.


----------



## The Lard (Oct 15, 2011)

Inspirational !


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Super Sweet!! I love the way it fits your hand,the grain of the wood is perfect! Great pix, thanks for shareing!!


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Beautiful slingshot! Really like the form and grain.


----------



## OleFart (Jul 18, 2012)

Shootable art ! Makes me want to see if any of the trees around here have something like that hidden inside them.... and, if I can find it.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Amazing job on that. I mean WOW!!! That is a stunner!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Very ergo indeed! That's some awesome carving right there!


Thanks for your comment ! I loved that carving super comfortable !! I'm happy , thanks again !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Chepo69 said:


> Excelente trabajo mi Jos, creo que es la reunión de lo mejor de los boardcuts y las naturales.
> 
> Muy bonita veta la de esa madera.


Mi estimado Chepo ... estoy de lo mas culeco con el diseño... y el acabado ! que te puedo decir, todo se lo debo a mi manager !!! jajaja un abrazo !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Ordie69 said:


> Absolutely brilliant. Great work.


Thanks for your comment Bro!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WHOA!!!!! nice


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Stevotattoo said:


> That looks awesome...I love the shape! ...well done


Thanks ! i´m really proud of the shape ... thanks for your comment and for watch my pictures !


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

lightgeoduck said:


> Now THAT is a slingshot! You did a great job on that branch
> 
> LGD


Thanks bro, for your comment....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> That's something different! Great slingshot, excellent work and the wood is stunning too.


Thanks alot bro for your comment! means a lot for me !! regards!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Just about as perfect as it gets.


Hey thanks a lot for your comment, I have been shooting with and it's really comfortable with super good accuracy


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

WTBJR said:


> Excellent!
> 
> Bill


Thanks a lot bill ....


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

AJW said:


> Love this slingshot, a really beautiful piece of work, and your photography is excellent too.


hey ! thanks for look in to my photography! I´m really proud of both works, your comments mean a lot for me ! Regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

onesaxplayer said:


> WOW! Take a piece of wood, carve away everything that doesn't look like a slingshot and this is what you have. Great work! I love the "in process" picture as well.


That was a lot of work, but i´m so proud of that! thanks for your comments the ¨In process¨ images are really important, thanks for look that... Best Regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

The Lard said:


> Inspirational !


Nice description !!! thanks a lot !!! regards!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

trobbie66 said:


> Super Sweet!! I love the way it fits your hand,the grain of the wood is perfect! Great pix, thanks for shareing!!


Thanks a lot for look all that !! I´m so proud about the way fits in the hand! so much confortable and accuracy!! Regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Natty Fork said:


> Beautiful slingshot! Really like the form and grain.


Thanks appreciate your comment ... Best regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

OleFart said:


> Shootable art ! Makes me want to see if any of the trees around here have something like that hidden inside them.... and, if I can find it.


That well! good luck with that, I hope it can happen and something nice come out!... Thanks for your comment and for your time looking my pictures!!

Best regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Amazing job on that. I mean WOW!!! That is a stunner!


Hey Bro ...Thanks for that comments, and for look my work ! I´m really happy with the results...
Peace


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

treefork said:


> WHOA!!!!! nice


Hey Bro .... Thanks! I like that you like!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

One of the most betautiful naturals i´ve seen in a while.
nicely done.
what kind of wood is that?


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Jos - muy, muy Bonita. Excelente executiones...Salud!!


----------



## Matt. H/C (Jun 7, 2012)

Speechless!!!!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> One of the most betautiful naturals i´ve seen in a while.
> nicely done.
> what kind of wood is that?


Bro thanks for your appreciation! means a lot for me ! nice words... talk about the wood let me tell you the story.... in a public park near of my home, you can find a lot of different type of trees some of them exotics (i do not know the names) , here in Monterrey we live in the desert, but this park is different case, some weeks ago they pruned trees, and put all the wood in the trash, so I talk with the administrator in order to have permission to take some wood, the issue was that i never know where the wood come from, you know... but let me tell you this wood in this slingshot is awesome! really nice !! I´m really happy to have it.

Thanks again for your comment... 
Best Regards


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Sofreto said:


> Jos - muy, muy Bonita. Excelente executiones...Salud!!


Carnal , gracias por tus letras! estoy muy feliz de que haya gustado tanto mi trabajo ! aprecio mucho tu comentario... Saludos bro!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Matt. H/C said:


> Speechless!!!!!


Thanks a lot for your words !! nice to hear that accomplished!!!
best regards!!


----------



## hotshotb1234 (Jul 17, 2012)

exellent!!!!!!!!!! well done


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

hotshotb1234 said:


> exellent!!!!!!!!!! well done


Thanks for your comment bro and for look my pictures !! I´m so proud of this work !! 
Regards ....


----------



## richblades (May 2, 2012)

I cant stop drooling. What a beauty.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Stunning Buddy!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

richblades said:


> I cant stop drooling. What a beauty.


HAHAHA thanks for your comment..!!!

Best regards!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

...you can be really proud of your work,
really stunning Slingshot.
Good shot......!!


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

e~shot said:


> Stunning Buddy!


Thanks for watch my pictures and apreciate my work!!! 
Regards...


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> ...you can be really proud of your work,
> really stunning Slingshot.
> Good shot......!!


Thanks .. I am, so much !! thanks for appreciate my work, means a lot for me! 
Regards.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

This slingShot shoot really fine with the Chepo´s Powch !!!!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Really nice slinshot.
I bet you have a lot of fun with it.
You can be proud of yourself.


----------



## JOS (May 24, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Really nice slinshot.
> I bet you have a lot of fun with it.
> You can be proud of yourself.


Hey , thanks for that Dave !! The Slingshot in your avatar is really nice !! Is this yours ??


----------

